# Kitting Out My Garage



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Right, me and the mrs are having a new build house built with single garage etc etc.

Granted it isnt going to be big enough to work in, however i want the car to be displayed nicely in there.

Now ideally what I would like to do is have Gloss white floor and walls and LED downlighters ( white LED's 5W )

Whats the best paint to use? Also will get the garage plastered so paint must be ok to go over the plasterboard!

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Personally i wouldn't go for a white floor, it will show the dirt up real bad, even footprints. I have a light gray floor with white walls and celing which is nice and bright.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Could you upload a picture when you get chance buddy?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

What paint could be used on a garage floor? 2pac?


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

If you want a gloss white floor you will need to lay high gloss porcelain tiles


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

I wouldn't gloss the walls either tbh mate, it will show every imperfection on the wall. Personally I'd go for a water based white eggshell. I think it would be a much nicer finish.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

lol, right I'm thinking just mirror the walls now!! That would help with light


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Can't really upload a picture because my garage is full of my golf which is SORN for the winter. 

I went for brilliant white paint on the plastered ceiling, white masonry on the walls, the floor is grey floor paint. I sealed the floor and walls with PVA before i painted, everything has 2 coats


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok sweet! I'm going to do a little more research! Keeping everything clean and perfect isn't an issue in terms of clean floor and walls and the car will be cleaned and stored in there and it wont go out much!

Plus i'll get the Mrs to mop up for me :lol:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Tiles are a good option to get a perfect floor but as said above if painting the floor use a grey colour.

As for the walls if they are plastered just use a normal emulsion paint you would use in the house.


If you you get the walls plastered just be careful that it doesnt take too much space away as i know how tight these garages are.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Plus i'll get the Mrs to mop up for me :lol:


If she reads that your done for Ben.... :wave:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

VXR.Tom said:


> If she reads that your done for Ben.... :wave:


Stop trolling me thomas


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I use old industrial office tiles in the unit, great bits of kit. Quieter, warmer and softer on the feet. When dry, hoover and look as good as new, well almost ..

White floors, you are asking for trouble, or asking your OCD to be on full alert. A decent 2k epoxy paint is what you want, but put something under the tyres. As the tyre cools, it contracts and pinches the paint, that is why painted floors 99% of the time lift..

A good few coats of masonry paint should sort the walls, although skimmed and painted would be very nice..


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Could people put some pictures of there ideas up? Im struggling to imagine what the light would be like!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i think the light grey floor and white walls is the best option


----------



## nickness (Oct 16, 2012)

I've just used white emulsion on the roof white masonry on the walls and light grey floor paint and the light is really good, was worried grey would be too dark but its fine. Yet to see how long the floor paint lasts tho, need to try and get hold of those office tiles as Dooka pointed out.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

i did my garage in white with grey floor and it looks great only got one light in there at the moment but it works well


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

What lighting are people using? Im thinking LED downlighters for maximum light! Would also reveal any defects!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I had a new build and you can barely get a car in there tbh !


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> I had a new build and you can barely get a car in there tbh !


Yeah we payed for a bigger garage prely for the fact I want to work and display the car in there


----------



## MJI4742 (May 18, 2011)

When we moved into our house the garage was painted matt cream. I have painted it silk white and the floor light grey, what a difference. I just give the floor a quick mop now and then but I always make sure that the garage door is down so the neighbours can't see me.


----------

